# تملك فيلا في مشروع مساكن نسمة في الشارقة من شركة أراد للتطوير العقاري



## ضياء الروح (3 أبريل 2019)

*

تملك فيلا في مشروع مساكن نسمة في الشارقة من شركة أراد للتطوير العقاري

أطلقت شركة "أَراد" المتخصصة في التطوير العقاري بالدولة مشروع نسمة السكني، الذي يشكّل أوّل مشروع للشركة في الشارقة، ويركّز على توفير أسلوب حياة متميّز ضمن إطار حضري.

لمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء التواصل موبايل و واتس أب : 00971555785757

يمتدّ المشروع على مساحة تفوق 5 ملايين قدم مربّعة ويضمّ 800 وحدة سكنية عصرية، إضافة إلى مجموعة من المرافق المجتمعية ويُتوقّع الانتهاء منه أواخر عام 2018 .
وتعتبر شركة "أرادً" مشروعا مشتركا بين رئيس مجلس إدارة KBW للاستثمارات الأمير خالد بن الوليد بن طلال، ورئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة بسمة الشارقة "بسمة" الشيخ سلطان بن أحمد القاسمي.
وقال الشيخ سلطان بن أحمد القاسمي رئيس مجلس إدارة "أَرادَ" إنه يشرّفنا أن نطلق مشروع نسمة السكني بعد أكثر من شهر فقط على الإعلان عن تأسيس شركة "أَرادَ"، وذلك دليلٌ واضحٌ على المصداقية والموثوقية التي تمكّنا من إثباتها للسوق منذ البداية ويعكس المشروع أيضاً طموحنا لتقديم مشاريع تنسجم مع رؤية القيادة الحكيمة الهادفة إلى إنشاء مجمّعات حضرية تضمّ مساحات خضراء فسيحة.
ويقع مشروع نسمة السكني عند تقاطع شارع الإمارات 611 وطريق مليحة بمحاذاة مدينة تلال التي تمّ إنشاؤها حديثاً وتلال مول ومركز مؤتمرات الشارقة الجديد المتطور ويبعد المشروع 10 دقائق فقط عن مطار الشارقة الدولي والمدينة الجامعية في الشارقة.

لمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء التواصل موبايل و واتس أب : 00971555785757

أحدث التصاميم في أجواء عائلية مميزة

يحتوي المشروع على مراكز تسوق ومساجد و مدارس و حدائق ومراكز رياضية و مركز صحي 
بالاضافة الى ان جميع رسوم الصيانة و الخدمات مجاناً مدى الحياة و تملك حر مدى الحياة لجميع الجنسيات
يقع مشروع نسمة السكني عند تقاطع شارع الإمارات #611 وطريق مليحة بمحاذاة مدينة تلال التي تمّ إنشاؤها حديثاً وتلال مول ومركز مؤتمرات الشارقة الجديد المتطور.
كما ويبعد المشروع 10 دقائق فقط عن مطار الشارقة الدولي والمدينة الجامعية في الشارقة.
حيث يُعتبر هذا الموقع مثالياً لتنقلات سهلة وخالية من إزدحامات الطرق لضمان سهولة التنقل من إمارة الشارقة إلى دبي أو بالإتجاه نحو الإمارات الشمالية

لمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء التواصل موبايل و واتس أب : 00971555785757






​*


----------

